# Michigan 10 point 19.25 inside



## deerehunter (Nov 16, 2013)

Shot this guy this morning with my muzzleloader at first light. Got a small buck last night also so my season is pretty well done. Good luck to all you hunters. Time to focus on cutting dead ash!!


----------



## dingeryote (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice goin'!!

Back straps in onions and butter for breakfast!!

Get some pics up!!

It's Track soup around here, and the tracks are dadgum stale. Blue tongue, and 20 years of unlimited Doe tags have the herd down to almost nothing.

Our resident Doe(Half tame mooch, ya gotta stop the tractor for to keep from running her over) and her two fawns hanging around the barn, are the only deer I have seen in months. The neighbor stuck a little fork in archery season that was already car hit, after 30 days of full day hunting, and is about three beers from heading to Lansing over the matter.
We used to be overrun by 'em. 

I have heard two...yes TWO shots since opener. That is less than normal for when season isn't open, and most of the corn has been down for a couple weeks.

Gonna try still hunting the Blueberry rows tomorrow. If that stupid Doe does her thing, and draws the last Buck in the county in, that's where he will be skulking about.

Relax and enjoy the Lions game, and snicker a little at us fools playing in the rain!


----------



## deerehunter (Nov 17, 2013)




----------

